# Nikon D5100 Shutter Stuck?



## MicheleT (Jan 20, 2014)

[h=4]vanilla extinction 										 		 says:[/h]  I recently tried to use my D5100 and the images  were black.  From what I have learned it is either the shutter or the  CCD.  I have tried a bunch of "tips" on how to unstick the shutter with  no success.  When I look into the camera when shooting I do see a small  flicker which I believe means that my shutter is not stuck.  Am I right?   If anyone has had this problem could you give me some advice on what I  should do. I switched the liveview lever with no success.  Since the price of the D5100 isn't terribly high I am not  sure how much I should invest to fix it.  Any input is greatly  appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Weenie (Jan 20, 2014)

MicheleT said:


> *vanilla extinction                                                   says:*
> 
> I recently tried to use my D5100 and the images were black. From what I have learned it is either the shutter or the CCD. I have tried a bunch of "tips" on how to unstick the shutter with no success. When I look into the camera when shooting I do see a small flicker which I believe means that my shutter is not stuck. Am I right? If anyone has had this problem could you give me some advice on what I should do. I switched the liveview lever with no success. Since the price of the D5100 isn't terribly high I am not sure how much I should invest to fix it. Any input is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!



I had the exact same problem with a D5000.  To fix (although I suggest you take it to a professional), carefully remove your lens.  You'll see your mirror is stuck.  With a cotton swab, gently push the mirror in either direction and it will snap back into place.  This happened a couple years ago and the problem hasn't returned since -- camera still works great.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2014)

When the mirror is stuck in the up position, the viewfinder is black, but the camera can still take a photo.

The camera is not showing an error code? (see pages 224 - 225 of your D5100 Reference Manual)

If photos are black there can be several causes:
The mirrror is stick in the down position.
The shutter curtains do not open.
The image sensor never powers up (by the way it's a CMOS in the D5100, not a CCD).
The exposure settings - ISO, shutter speed, lens aperture - are not letting enough light into the camera.

So OP tell us:
What shooting mode is your D5100 set to?


----------



## MicheleT (Jan 20, 2014)

I took the lens off, placed the camera into "M" mode and set "Bulb".   Pressed  the shutter release button while looking into the mirror box and it  appeared that the mirror swung out properly and the shutter opened and  closed normally.


----------

